# my lizard has a green dot on his belly



## littlewood836 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have just taken my gecko to the vets cz i found a green dot under his belly the vet said it could be constipation does any1 have any idea how to get rid of constipation in a gecko lizard plz leave messages it would help me very mch


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

A small dot found on the underside of a gecko (leopard gecko at least) might simply be its stomach. After a large feed it can appear as a greenish dot. If the gecko is passing its waste as normal then I wouldn't worry. Otherwise it may be impaction which is caused by acid and water in the stomach forming harden stools which may not be passed easily. If this is the case then try bathing in warm water or adding a little vegetable/olive oil to its food until the problem is resolved.


----------



## littlewood836 (Aug 29, 2011)

do geckos like baths cz i jst put him in an e jst shot bac out lol but i jst seen in his viv a lil poop not a big 1 but it had sand in it


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

did the vet not tell you what to do?


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

if hes on sand its best to take the sand out right away, put either paper towels or lino in. place him in a small plastic tub with lukewarm water only deep enough to the top of his legs, so it touches his underbelly but no deeper, this should help his digestive system, hope av helped tho am sure sum1 with more experience can guide u further.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

probly his stomach. 
is he swollen or got large discoloured patches?

i`d double check the floor temps in the hot end of the viv, make sure they`re 30 - 33 degrees c.

is everything going through ok? and is he appetite normal?

reptoboost in the water can help the digestion out, its yakult for reps


----------

